# New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

So... I have a thread in the 80, 90, CQ Cab forum, 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4580682 BUT, the 200 is road worthy, where the CQ will take some $$ to straighten out before RS2 swap..








The 200 is a black 89 turbo 2.2 quattro, all options besides heated seats i believe... (option list link??) 
THERES MANY ELCTRICAL GREMLINS I NEED TO SORT OUT!! ques:
To start, if its a two knock sensor motor, are they both right there together?? I assume that I am seeing two..
Theres a "magic button" that is just a ground out to the #1 pin on the ecu.... So... sometimes the beast wont start, you hold the button, and she'll fire off, but, you have to hold the button till the stumbling stops, giving a bit of gas the whole time to beat the stumble/misfire. 







BUT if you hit the magic ground out while its running well, it will cut out.
"Running well" right now is idling smooth, taking on gas well, but, you have to feather back down to idle. it will "catch around 11-1200 then just poop out.
Initial problem was hall sender, drilled out shaft, Good used sender, new roll pin, bingo, spark.








Also, the test peramiters for a good code pull are as follows... ithink..:
Above 3000rpm, above 1.2bar







and 5+ minutes driving time right??
When I boost above 1.1, it cuts out like crazy!!! wont take past half throttle in the top end. but the little boost i get i can hear.. pffsst pffsst








I guess im ranting more than askin q's.. but there's some in there. here's the main two..
Where the hell are the test ports on this??!!







Iv'e looked up under the dash.. alot... in the shifter hole.. not too deep tho.. WHERE THE HELL ELSE!?!?
ANd this magic ground seems to control spark some how.. just a bad ground?? is there a link to ground locations somewhere??
It has lotsa dash/lighting issues.. I put the seatbelt light into check eng. light hole to no avail.. maybe bad bulb?? corroded circuit?? havent pulled the cluster again yet to check but this is my third and only diag. option yeah?? i made the vag test light but i need locations!!!
Hope someone reads all this crap... 
thanks folks--- Merk
















_Modified by Damoik09 at 12:24 PM 10-1-2009_

_Modified by Damoik09 at 12:25 PM 10-1-2009_


_Modified by Damoik09 at 12:30 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Damoik09)*

So... i fix this gigantor boost leak right at the throttle body, and get up to 1.7-1.8 bar reading in digi readout... this accurate?? seems i read 1.6 was cut-off... 
she runs well... comes back to a purr every time.. but it still boosts strange and bucks at max bar.... overboost??? boy is there some power there though...
havent traced down mister "magic ground button"s shady ground... havent tried em all though..
WHERE ARE THE DIAGNOSTIC PORTS???!!?!?!??!?! PORQUE!!!!!








...help... im gonna go bug chris at fine tuning tomorrow.. 
nite folks..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Damoik09)*

If you're getting 1.8 bar (or thereabouts), most likely a stiffer W/G spring was installed, and the adjustment screw was messed with. 
But
You should check to see if 1.8 bar was the max boost back then...maybe it was.

If it bucks under high boost, it's either overboosting, or it could be something as silly as the read line is disconnected/kinked. (to the ECU)
Also it could have a boost leak somewhere in the plumbing on the output side of the turbo. (I.E. popped off hose, leaky I/C) Sometimes one can hear the pressurised air escaping the system in a "wooshing" sound...sometimes not.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Sepp)*

I'll try to find a linky to the 5K/200 data port/codes...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Sepp)*

...here ya go.
This page has saved my ass many times!!!
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html

and this is how to get the codes...
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...u.htm
good luck man


----------



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Sepp)*

Sepp,
Thank you for the info, I have already found that site,( and printed out about half of it) and I have a early single knock sens. mc engine...
So they say to put a bulb in the cel slot, but to no avail... seems like maybe.. just maybe?? someone installed a later instroment cluster without the circuitry for the cel??? i dunno.. havent got codes yet though... 
My new audi is going on a 5 hour trip tomorrow morning







and i was wondering what you all would recommend for oil in these.. as ive never owned a turbo german car.. i always put 20-50 in my mk2's... but what about these..?
thanks again sepp!!
moik


----------



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Damoik09)*

Anyone goin to barter faire??? if so, ill see you there!! look for a 200 with montana plates right in the middle of camp, by the hill, near the tree grove... oh yeah same spot every year... im gonna look like this all weekend


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New 200 TQ owner here.. few q's (Damoik09)*

After trying a few different brands, I swear by Castrol syntec.


----------

